# CWM issues...



## bru_1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I feel like such a noob with this, but I've done a lot of searching and even tried some old recoveries and nothing has solved the problem so far. 
First off, my current system:

Mesmerize
EH09 AwesomeSauce v9 (w/ addons)
The included kernel, I think it's imoseyan's lean kernel. not sure.
cwm4 fixed for cm7

What's happening is, whenever I try to make a backup in CWM (currently on 4.0.1.0, aka cwm4 fixed for cm7), the backups all have a name/date such as: 2000-01-01.00.00.xx where the xx is the only numbers that ever appear different. I've tried just accepting this error and restoring one, but it fails with something along the lines of "cannot format /system" or something of that nature. yet, nothing has changed when I reboot my phone. I've tried turning voodoo off, on, makes no difference. when I tried using an older version of cwm (2.5 AND 3.x), it either failed on backup or on restore.

I'm stumped on this one, and this has actually been happening for quite a while. I've reformatted several times, usually because of coming back from MIUI or CM7 (I change back and forth quite often). and it's always done this.

EDIT: I've tried using ACS updater to create backups. it only creates empty backup folders, it never actually CREATES the backup images inside the folder. also, I can't really use rom manager, because it thinks the phone is a galaxy s i9000, so it tries to flash some different recovery (probably not adviseable).

I hope someone can help. thanks in advance!


----------



## bru_1 (Jun 12, 2011)

well, I'm pretty disappointed. I kinda figured i would have gotten SOME kind of feedback on this by now. Nobody has any ideas? Backups work fine on CWM5 or whatever comes with MIUI... but after flashing back to EH09 & adding CWM4, backups are broke again.


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm new too so I can't say for certain but I'm pretty sure you can't do nandroid backups of anything based off of stock in cwm.


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

The only one that worked for me was the Heinz 3 version. Give that a shot?

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R7V0INE0


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

Odin back to stock and flash cwm then your ROM man. Just start fresh or Odin flash whatever recovery u want to restore a backup.


----------



## bru_1 (Jun 12, 2011)

super3devo said:


> Odin back to stock and flash cwm then your ROM man. Just start fresh or Odin flash whatever recovery u want to restore a backup.


I've started fresh numerous times. And regardless of which version of cwm (clockwork mod recovery) I install, it doesnt work. It makes backup with bulls*** date/time stamps, and they will not restore. it gives an error, something along the lines of "failure to mount /system" and "failure to format /system". Idk, I'm about to just give up on it. at least I can still backup my apps/data and sms, etc.


----------



## Sc0tt777 (Jun 10, 2011)

I never got cwm 4 or 3 to backup and restore. I've had to go back to cwm 2 to get reliable backups.


----------

